# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  TEDxZagrebWomen 2016: It's about time

## zutaminuta

> Kao i svake i ove godine se održava TEDWomen, u San Franciscu od 26. do 28. listopada. Tema je It’s about time, a o samoj važnosti dovoljno govori činjenica kako je event rasprodan.
> 
> TEDWomen trodnevna je konferencija o ženama i djevojkama koje su nositeljice promjena. Konferencija okuplja žene, ali i muškarce koji vjeruju u promjene i koji pretvaraju snažne ideje u dijela. Unatrag nekoliko godina TEDWomen i TEDxWomen događaji donijeli su na svijet mnoštvo odličnih ideja.


Prijenos:
http://www.ted.com/tedx/events/20907

Popratni linkovi:
http://tedxzagreb.com/tedxzagrebwomen2016
https://tedwomen2016.ted.com/program
https://www.facebook.com/events/179727782470711/

----------

